# State of Minnesota vs Ferris Taylor (aka:Bo Taylor)



## labsrule (Jul 28, 2006)

(Information below was found at the Kanabec County Courthouse in Mora, MN)
Register of Actions
Case No. 33-VB-06-998
State of Minnesota vs Ferris Linwood Taylor (aka: Bo Taylor)
Charges: 
1. Fish and Game-Migratory Birds Statute 97B.731
2. Fish and Game-Dog afield between 4/16 & 7/14 w/o permit. Statute 97B.005.1
Arraignment 10/17/2006.

http://cws.courts.state.mn.us/MPA/CaseD ... 1610548807


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hmmmmmm

See the Georgia boys shoot to many ducks thread.

I wonder what will happen with the suspended part of Bo's sentence (if any) for his ND conviction last year??

Some people never learn, or maybe they think they are above it and just don't care who gets hurt in the process.

Minnesota needs to set an example like ND did!!!

Just my two cents worth

Bob


----------



## labsrule (Jul 28, 2006)

> Minnesota needs to set an example like ND did!!!


Amen to that Bob!
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## labsrule (Jul 28, 2006)

No present update to give regarding Bo's arraignment today since it was cancelled. The court has not made public the new date as of yet.
It will be interesting to see what PRTA decides in November.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

The link doesn't open without a password.

What did this guy do?


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

It sure would help to give some background on what the charges stemmed from. Like how serious of offender is this guy? 1 over the limit or poaching or gross overlimit or ???


----------



## labsrule (Jul 28, 2006)

If you go to the Duck Forum on this site and look for " Georgia Boys shoot too many ducks in ND " The last posting was on October 13, 2006. Ferris Taylor is one of those Georgia Boys that shot too many ducks...

Information just found at the courthouse that he has been charged with Migratory birds and Dogs Afield with no permit in Minnesota. If I read the newspaper articles correctly he is still on probation from the incident in ND??
It will be interesting to find out how Minnesota will handle this one.


----------



## labsrule (Jul 28, 2006)

:eyeroll: Seems the Georgia boy dodges a bullet in Minnesota and just pays his fines but, isn't that admitting guilt.


----------

